# Maitland USA is looking for Pro staff and shooting staff



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We are looking for some good men and women to represent Maitland USA. We will take aps for Pro, shooting and hunting staff. If you are intersted please contact me via pm or email ([email protected]) Or simply send a resume to:
Les Troncao
po box 1802
Nevada City, Ca 95959
I hope to work with some of you in the near future Take care and God bless.

Les


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for Maitland Archery. :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Keep them coming:thumbs_up


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

We are looking for individuals that can represent their local archery clubs, shops and/or their state. We are also looking for representation internationally. If you have a competitive edge or the drive to harvest big game, we want to hear from you. We have a grow as you go program so becoming a staff shooter for us does not mean big resumes are required. Our goal is to give you the option to grow with us at novice and Pro levels. It is an opportunity to work your way to the top.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

maitland said:


> We are looking for individuals that can represent their local archery clubs, shops and/or their state. We are also looking for representation internationally. If you have a competitive edge or the drive to harvest big game, we want to hear from you. We have a grow as you go program so becoming a staff shooter for us does not mean big resumes are required. Our goal is to give you the option to grow with us at novice and Pro levels. It is an opportunity to work your way to the top.


I don't shoot a Maitland USA Bow But i wish your company the best. Bump for yah. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you for the opportunity Les, I sent a resume. 

Dustin


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

upserman said:


> Pm sent


pm's sent


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I might be the first in Australia to have a Maitland and if you need someone down here to advertise for you please feel free to send me a hat and shirt. I will wear them each time I shoot at the range


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pm sent . thanks


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Gig49 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I might be the first in Australia to have a Maitland and if you need someone down here to advertise for you please feel free to send me a hat and shirt. I will wear them each time I shoot at the range


I think I can do that:wink:


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

BEETLE GUY said:


> I think I can do that:wink:


I'd be proud to wear the Maitland colours, thankyou


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Gig49 said:


> I'd be proud to wear the Maitland colours, thankyou


Gig, to let you know, we are going with pink and white lace this year:wink:


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Gig, to let you know, we are going with pink and white lace this year:wink:


That will go with the colour of my eyes :hippie:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Les PM sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

bowman_77 said:


> Les PM sent


Thanks and pm sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Would love to see more ladies applying. Oh, all pm's sent:wink:


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the interest guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## chevyman82 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

chevyman82 said:


> Pm sent


Didn't get it


----------



## mathewskiller (Jul 10, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## schleppy (Sep 30, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Sent you an email Les


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I bet the pm and email box will be full in no time:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

asa1485 said:


> I bet the pm and email box will be full in no time:wink:


Trying to keep on top of it:tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Need more ladies and guys, keep them coming:thumbs_up


----------



## The Truth Meade (Jan 29, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

heritagehunters said:


> PM sent


Didn't get it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

PLEASE! If you want to know more about our program, please contact me and NOT Rob.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, let's try this again... Please contact "ME" about staff positions.

Thanks


----------



## CTBloodBro (Jul 7, 2010)

PM sent Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hunting Staff*

PM Sent. Glad for a chance. RETRIBUTION is one sweet bow.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pm sent.:thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> pm sent.:thumbs_up


Didn't get it. Can you send it again. Thanks


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

PM sent. Let me know if you got it please.

Thanks!


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

sent 2 PM's and 1 email that came back


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

heritagehunters said:


> sent 2 PM's and 1 email that came back


I will give you a call, thanks, Les


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ChaseK said:


> PM sent. Let me know if you got it please.
> 
> Thanks!


pm sent:thumbs_up


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

cool, i wish i were able to shoot more. sounds pretty cool
whats the deal with hunting staff?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

pm's sent


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Didn't get it. Can you send it again. Thanks


pm sent again:thumbs_up
also sent a email.. 
thanks


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

reezen11 said:


> pm sent again:thumbs_up
> also sent a email..
> thanks


Nothing in my box.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

All other pm's and emails answered:wink: Still looking for some ladies. I also want thanks all of you for your aps.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man I wish there was somewhere to try one of these awesome looking bows.

If they shoot as good as they look, you guys will have a hard time keeping orders filled.


----------



## RyanHood (Dec 12, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks again for the opportunity.

Ill have my order in in a week or 2! Cant wait to blow some south Ga foks' minds lol.

Be looking for some orders down here.


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Les,
I sent you an email late last night. Did you get it?


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you for giving me the offer. Will have an order coming your way soon. These bows are super nice!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Les, thanks for the great opportunity. I got my order in and I'm super excited to get my Ret. so I can get ready for the upcoming hunting season. Should be able to hit a few 3D's before Oct. 15th.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

asa1485 said:


> If they shoot as good as they look, you guys will have a hard time keeping orders filled.


I have shot them...they are sweet!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

My new Lefty Retribution ships out tomorrow! :thumbs_up:darkbeer:

FF


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

les, thanks for the offer. will be ordering my bow in a few weeks. guess i'll need it for our elk hunt:wink:


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks cant wait to order!!! Maybe by the end of the week


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity Les... Will hopefull be placing my order in a few weeks... Gonna represent Maitland in NE Ohio....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Good Luck Les... I know exactly what your in for


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

gonna bump it up:wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Congratulations to all you new staffers. Besides enjoying your bow and showing it off proudly try to get your local shop interested. Rob needs to build a solid dealer network. He is a great guy and makes an awsome bow. Lets make him real busy. :wink:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Pm sent thanks for the opprotunity


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

sent pm on 24th, did you get it?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Beetlejuice hasn't logged on for a few days. Musta gotten overwhelmed. :tongue:

Hey Les where ya at?


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

talked to les last night. just so you know his internet has been out for a few days and he can't get on right now. hang in there he'll get to you as soon as it's up.:wink:


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Les had his internet go down and they are fixing it asap. You can contact me direct with interest and questions.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

PM sent to B-guy, Maitland your box is full and no pm"s will go through.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

ordered my bow, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

How, and what does it take to get onto your pro staff?


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Please contact Rob Maitland if you are interested in being part of staff.

Thanks, Les


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I got the word from Rob that my camo Ret is on a big brown truck bound for NY!


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

gratz, pretty sure you wont be disappointed :wink:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> I got the word from Rob that my camo Ret is on a big brown truck bound for NY!


Cool! Mine arrives tomorrow! :tongue:

FF


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Im hoping mine will go out this week too.......


----------



## schleppy (Sep 30, 2009)

I got my Retribution set up today, NAP Apache rest, tru-glow micro-brite sight, Carbon Express 350 arrows. I shoot a 27.5 inch draw at 69lbs with the CE 350 and 100gr tip it was 266fps on the chrono at the shop today. I'm not sure what my arrow weight is, and I only shot it once on the chrony because I couldnt wait to hit the range and sight it in. We set the bow up and shot it through paper for it's first ever shot and it was right on.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for Rob and all the Maitland staffers...


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Im hoping Rob Pms me and tells me my ret shipped today or better yet yesterday


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

hey rob me and my wife are interested in be on staff in alberta canada msg me really want to try one.


----------



## Hanesie (Feb 28, 2009)

Les, PM Sent !! Thanks again, Jason


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

My Retribution showed up today and what a bow it is. Here is a link to the review I did :http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1304677

Couldn't be happier with it, you guys that are waiting are going to love it.:thumbs_up

FF


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt ....


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Back up top, I get my Ret tomorrow!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Internet is still down. Trying to get to all of you. Sorry all!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Internet is still down. Trying to get to all of you. Sorry all!


Thanks Les! Glad to finally hear from you. Keep me in mind!!!!


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

As far as I know mine still hasnt shipped  Season starts soon too....


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Man this thread is dead... ttt


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Very true...but the word about Maitland is definitely spreading fast! I just came in from shooting my Ret. and man what an awesome shooting bow it is.


----------

